# Meilleur prix pour un iPad Mini Retina



## MrFoulek (19 Janvier 2014)

Bonsoir à tous !

J'aimerais savoir selon vous, sur quel site je peux trouver un iPad Mini Retina 32 Go Argent au meilleur prix ? (fdp compris)

Merci


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (20 Janvier 2014)

L'Apple store..


----------



## MrFoulek (20 Janvier 2014)

Moumou92 a dit:


> L'Apple store..



Sur l'Apple Store il est à 489 je le trouve sur d'autres sites à 475 par exemple (fdp compris) donc non ce n'est pas vraisemblablement sur l'Apple Store..

Merci quand même


----------



## Lefenmac (20 Janvier 2014)

MrFoulek a dit:


> sur d'autres sites à 475 par exemple



Et bien tu vois tu trouves tout seul comme un grand....

De rien quand même.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (20 Janvier 2014)

Bizarre pour un tarif imposé par Apple, avec interdiction de remise...

Attention a ne pas acheter l'ancien modèle 
Attention aux arnaques sur internet (modèles volés par exemple)
Attention a la provenance (genre Hong Kong, il y a des chances d'avoir des taxes d'importations)
En france tu ne le trouvera pas moins cher que sur le site d'Apple, car Apple impose ses tarifs... A l'étranger oui, mais attention a la garantie, au modèle si GSM, et aux taxes non mentionnées (douane si hors UE).


----------



## MrFoulek (20 Janvier 2014)

Lefenmac a dit:


> Et bien tu vois tu trouves tout seul comme un grand....
> 
> De rien quand même.



C'était histoire de voir si quelqu'un aurait un site qui par hasard ferait une réduction actuellement ou remboursement en partie (50 remboursé par exemple)


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (20 Janvier 2014)

MrFoulek a dit:


> C'était histoire de voir si quelqu'un aurait un site qui par hasard ferait une réduction actuellement ou remboursement en partie (50 remboursé par exemple)




C'est interdit par Apple, qui souhaitent maîtriser ses prix . Si tu trouves en France ce genre de d'offres c'est louche


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (21 Janvier 2014)

356 euros en Malaisie. 
Le pays où les produits Apple sont le moins chers. 
Si jamais tu connais quelqu'un qui y va;-)


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (22 Janvier 2014)

Si tu inclus la TVA a l'aéroport et les droits d'importations ca n'est pas si interressant... Si tu inclus la commission de ta banque pour la Cb, ça ne l'est plus du tour...


----------



## cillab (28 Janvier 2014)

Moumou92 a dit:


> C'est interdit par Apple, qui souhaitent maîtriser ses prix . Si tu trouves en France ce genre de d'offres c'est louche






  bonjour 
tomber du camion tu trouvera pas moins cher lol


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (28 Janvier 2014)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Si tu inclus la TVA a l'aéroport et les droits d'importations ca n'est pas si interressant... Si tu inclus la commission de ta banque pour la Cb, ça ne l'est plus du tour...



J'ai ramené cet hiver mon iPad air et l'iPad mini de ma fille (cadeau de Noêl)
Personne n'a rien demandé....
Et comme la garantie est internationale. 
Et l'iPad n'est pas tombé du camion
si tu amènes du cash, pas de frais bancaires.


----------



## doupold (28 Janvier 2014)

Bruno de Malaisie a dit:


> J'ai ramené cet hiver mon iPad air et l'iPad mini de ma fille (cadeau de Noêl)
> Personne n'a rien demandé....
> Et comme la garantie est internationale.
> Et l'iPad n'est pas tombé du camion
> si tu amènes du cash, pas de frais bancaires.



Y a plus qu'á!!


----------



## cillab (28 Janvier 2014)

bonsoir 
surtout ne pas étre presser,  regarde bien si tu n'est pas le 3000000 é a étre sélectionner,pour gagner  un IPAD ou il te faut répondre à des jeux ,en cote d'ivoire
comme  on dit c'est du lourd


----------



## bouipoz (28 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,
Mais que doit on penser alors de site comme "Mac And Pro" sur le site leboncoin qui dit vendre des produits neufs et semble inscrit comme société située en France? Le lien : http://www.leboncoin.fr/boutique/14277/mac_and_pro.htm?ca=12_s&w=3


----------



## doupold (29 Janvier 2014)

bouipoz a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Mais que doit on penser alors de site comme "Mac And Pro" sur le site leboncoin qui dit vendre des produits neufs et semble inscrit comme société située en France? Le lien : Boutique MAC AND PRO Multimédia IVRY SUR SEINE - leboncoin.fr



Bonjour,

Pour moi c'est CLAIREMENT de la publicité mensongère!!!

Ils diront être en rupture de stock, ou avanceront une autre raison débile du genre...


----------



## bouipoz (30 Janvier 2014)

Oui donc à éviter quoi. Merci pour la réponse


----------



## pascalformac (30 Janvier 2014)

Bruno de Malaisie a dit:


> J'ai ramené cet hiver mon iPad air et l'iPad mini de ma fille (cadeau de Noêl)
> Personne n'a rien demandé....
> Et comme la garantie est internationale.
> Et l'iPad n'est pas tombé du camion
> si tu amènes du cash, pas de frais bancaires.


sauf que et cela a été dit plusieurs fois
les douanes sont abilitées à faire des controles partout sur le territoire   ( et elles le font, c'est même l'essentiel de leur activité)
TON cas est à part car tu n'es ans doute  pas resident France

pour les autres
Site internet de la Douane : Vos objets personnels et leurs justificatifs (résidents de l'Union européenne)


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (2 Février 2014)

J'ai effectivement voyager souvent en dehors de l'UE Sans problème, avec ordi portable, ipad et reflex pro (et ses optiques). Jusque-là pas de soucis, sauf qu'il suffit d'une fois...


----------

